
On Wednesday Portland will pass the best low-density zoning reform in US history - jseliger
https://www.sightline.org/2020/08/11/on-wednesday-portland-will-pass-the-best-low-density-zoning-reform-in-us-history/
======
rpiguy
It will be interesting to see if it plays out as planned.

I like the solution because it is actually addressing the supply problem.

I also like it because there is not a mandate to build low income housing, it
merely makes it more feasible. Meaning it will be built if there is a market
for it. If the builder can make more more money putting two luxury homes on a
lot than three low income units, that is allowed to happen.

